# This mornings accomplishments



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Both are Maple Burl - Price is $17 shipped. The closed reed call is an old design I use to do.















and some more keychain calls


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Really nice lookin calls! What do the keychain calls sound like?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

They have the same sounds as the bigger calls. I usually use a raspy cottontail unless someone wants different.
Here is what a couple of guys have to say:

Hey PW!
I received my call today, too! And like Jon, I am amazed just how small this call is.








Cutest darn thing I've seen in a while. (I got the red, white, and blue one in the quarter picture) 
It didn't take me but a couple of minutes of playing with this call, to realize it is a valuable call for a very SPECIFIC use! This is a PERFECT hands free call! 
Just a soft bite, I can easily hold this call in place, opposite side of mouth from my cheek on the gun stock. 
For up close work when movement needs to be at a minimum, and both hands need to be on the gun, this little baby is the answer!
For everyone who gags on diaphragm calls, or is just not good with them&#8230;.
Whether to coax, or stop a dog for a shot, especially for anyone who can't bark, or doen't like to use a bark on coyotes.

EVERYBODY should have one of these! Great Work, PW. THANKS!!

















I love mine.. It's got a nice sound.
I pulled into work this morning and was listening to Talk radio and wanted to wait to hear a segment that was going to follow after a commerial break..
I saw the keychain call, its friday, so very few people are at work and we have an open desert area next to the parking lot.
I cracked the window a bit and let a couple of bunny blues cries off, and I was just sitting there playing with the call and looked up to see a coyote stairing at the truck from outside out the property 6' fence. (about 40yrds from my truck)
So, in short, the call worked well and called in this coyote in less than 2 minutes, to the parking lot at work.
( I have a 10/22 with subsonics in the truck, but decided it wasn't worth the risk, and I couldn't get the camera on my phone going before it decided to leave with all the car traffic coming in)


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes I did. Also the price on keychain calls is $8 shipped

I probably make my calls different then alot of guys. First I drill a 1/4 hole through the blanks( no drill vice, just by hand on the drill press) then I drill out the barrel with a step drill. Then I trim the blanks on table saw close to what I want. Then off to the lathe, after turning I sand them as they are still on the lathe and then off to my spray booth to finish. I usually do 6 calls at a time and this really cuts down the time.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Stonegod, it was 9 not 11 LOL theres 2 pics of the same 2 calls. And the keychain calls turn really quick.


----------

